# new guy



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bill. Have fun here.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: Howdy from south Florida.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*----------------------------:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

:wav:Welcome to AT! :welcomesign:


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------

